# the first yiff video of the history



## Lambat (Sep 16, 2009)

which one do you thin that is the first video of yiff in the history?, any link?


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 16, 2009)

I know one from the 1970s, some cat who's name I forgot.
It was a cartoon/movie that had 2 or 3 parts.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 16, 2009)

What is that woman doing to that pig in the back room?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p-fhV5jgpA  don't worry, it's clean Unless you have a dirty imagination


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 17, 2009)

Moving this to the Den I guess, since it's not exactly a Site Discussion issue.



Dementiality said:


> What is that woman doing to that pig in the back room?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p-fhV5jgpA  don't worry, it's clean Unless you have a dirty imagination



wow.. that's really fucking creepy.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 17, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I know one from the 1970s, some cat who's name I forgot.
> It was a cartoon/movie that had 2 or 3 parts.



you are referring to the movie *Baigi the Monster of Mighty Nature*


----------



## Stawks (Sep 17, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> you are referring to the movie *Baigi the Monster of Mighty Nature*



Pretty sure he means *Fritz the Cat*, but anything's possible.

What about *The Shining?* That scene where some guy in a fursuit is doing _something_ to that guy in the hotel room... It's either fellatio or he lost a contact lens. Probably not the first, but the first in any mainstream movie.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 17, 2009)

yes that is right, fritz the cat is a old but x rated movie ( which had trouble coming out). that in some way is the birth of yiff. ( as I think).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Bagi didn't have any yiff, but fritz did, plus I believe bagi was 80's.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

@Fritz:
The 1970s... back when the furry was 'Wholesome'... uh huh... jump back baby....


----------



## Aurali (Sep 18, 2009)

heh.. I have no clue.. the oldest one I can find is the one by portia, but I'm sure there are older *redigs through her archive to make sure*


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 18, 2009)

You can find The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat the full version online, that is how I saw it. It is without a doubt one of the worst films I ever seen, and I have seen some real stinkers.


----------



## Zenox (Sep 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> heh.. I have no clue.. the oldest one I can find is the one by portia, but I'm sure there are older *redigs through her archive to make sure*



Offtopic: How big is your 'archive' ? :3

Never seen a yiff movie :O


----------



## Aurali (Sep 18, 2009)

Zenox said:


> Offtopic: How big is your 'archive' ? :3
> 
> Never seen a yiff movie :O



http://furryplay.com ~140 movies >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> heh.. I have no clue.. the oldest one I can find is the one by portia, but I'm sure there are older *redigs through her archive to make sure*





Zenox said:


> Offtopic: How big is your 'archive' ? :3
> 
> Never seen a yiff movie :O



Fritz the cat was an animated movie back in the 70's that had quite a bit of sexual scenes in it.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fritz the cat was an animated movie back in the 70's that had quite a bit of sexual scenes in it.



links.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> links.



I DownLoaded it via a torrent, not sure if I still have it, it may be on one of my other drives somewhere.

I am not sure if there are any video clips of it online. Try to DL it via a torrent if you can.


----------

